# Found this beauty at Franklin's today



## KevChap (Nov 11, 2020)

Kimber custom 2.. in 45


----------



## frankwright (Nov 11, 2020)

Sweet!
I have a Tactical Custom II that I have shot 1000's of rounds through with no problems.
I also had a Custom II Two Tone and also a Ultra carry II in 9mm.
Kimber makes a fine gun and worth the money in my opinion!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2020)

I picked this 45 up at Barrow`s several months ago.


----------



## KevChap (Nov 11, 2020)

I just ran a box through mine.. here was the first 5 shots at 25 yards


----------



## KevChap (Nov 11, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I picked this 45 up at Barrow`s several months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that vortex fit without machine work on the slide? I want one for mine but don't know what's all involved to make it fit


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> Will that vortex fit without machine work on the slide? I want one for mine but don't know what's all involved to make it fit




I don`t know? This one came with it already on the pistol.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 11, 2020)

I think you’re going to be happy with it. I really like mine.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 11, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> Kimber custom 2.. in 45 View attachment 1049403


 I got the exact same gun. TLE II. Mines loves the Hornady xtp+p and I said I was going to shoot a deer with it this year but haven’t taken it out yet. That’s a great group. Mine shoots a tad high so I really have to bury that front sight.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a strict policy when it comes to kimber.

 I do not pick them up.

Never had a gun fit my hand so well. Nice find!


----------



## KevChap (Nov 11, 2020)

hogdgz said:


> I got the exact same gun. TLE II. Mines loves the Hornady xtp+p and I said I was going to shoot a deer with it this year but haven’t taken it out yet. That’s a great group. Mine shoots a tad high so I really have to bury that front sight.


I found some Hornady Ftx they was 40 dollars a box so I shot all I can afford today? at 25 yards i had to hold a inch low to get those groups. They are still a little high but will be good on a deer


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 11, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> I found some Hornady Ftx they was 40 dollars a box so I shot all I can afford today? at 25 yards i had to hold a inch low to get those groups. They are still a little high but will be good on a deer


That’s a great group, I would say something is in big trouble if you get your sites set on them.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 11, 2020)

Very nice and good group!
Love a 1911. Added this grip on a couple of mine and really like. They are $9.95 on Amazon

https://www.pearcegrip.com/Products/Colt/PG1911-1


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 11, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> Kimber custom 2.. in 45 View attachment 1049403


Nice pistol. Surprised you got anyone at Franklin's to actually wait on you and make the sale.


----------



## KevChap (Nov 11, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Nice pistol. Surprised you got anyone at Franklin's to actually wait on you and make the sale.


It was packed today.. I waited forever. I've went in there twice to buy guns and they'll walk by like they don't see you or don't think you have money to buy a gun. I personally like outdoor depot but I was in Athens


----------



## Steven037 (Nov 11, 2020)

Sweet. I’ve got a TLE PRO that I carry regularly and it’s a sweet shooter.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 11, 2020)

Know you will love it. I got an old Pro Carry I have had for over 20 years and love mine!


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 11, 2020)

I used to carry my Ultra Raptor II and have again recently for a couple of weeks...never have had any hiccup with it...finish is worn off in several spots


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 11, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Nice pistol. Surprised you got anyone at Franklin's to actually wait on you and make the sale.



Oddly enough, I was in there yesterday for the first time in years and I live here in Athens. 

I didn't have any trouble getting waited on but I hear ya on the customer service. I'm not a big Franklin's fan but I will concede that in recent years they have improved - not that they had anywhere to go but up.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice pistol. I like those Kimbers. I've got a Les Baer thunder ranch.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 12, 2020)

nice pistol Kimber's are about as good as they get


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> Will that vortex fit without machine work on the slide? I want one for mine but don't know what's all involved to make it fit



No.  Slide will need to be milled unless done from the factory.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> I have a strict policy when it comes to kimber.
> 
> I do not pick them up.
> 
> Never had a gun fit my hand so well. Nice find!



Don't take this the wrong way but what exactly do you like about the feel of a Kimber vs. somethin else?  A 1911 is a 1911.  Is it the grip style of a certain model?


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

pdsniper said:


> nice pistol Kimber's are about as good as they get



Ehh


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 12, 2020)

I carried a 1911 in the Army for 3 years.

Kimbers feel different to me. I dont know if its the diameter of the grip or what. Might be just my perception of quality.

I know for a fact, every time i handle one. I want to buy it. Therefore my policy.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 12, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> Will that vortex fit without machine work on the slide? I want one for mine but don't know what's all involved to make it fit


Machining cost has come way down as everyone and their brother offers it now. However you can buy an adapter for $57 bucks that replaces the rear sight and takes a Vortex or whatever red dot you want to use,
They will sit a little bit higher of course3 but an inexpensive way to see if it works for you.
https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Gun-Works-Kimber-FastFire/dp/B07SN63YDF
This add is from Amazon but you can go right to EGW and other places.
Kimber is now making an optics ready model, I think it is KMX!


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

frankwright said:


> Machining cost has come way down as everyone and their brother offers it now. However you can buy an adapter for $57 bucks that replaces the rear sight and takes a Vortex or whatever red dot you want to use,
> They will sit a little bit higher of course3 but an inexpensive way to see if it works for you.
> https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Gun-Works-Kimber-FastFire/dp/B07SN63YDF
> This add is from Amazon but you can go right to EGW and other places.
> Kimber is now making an optics ready model, I think it is KMX!



I’d think twice before jerry rigging a RDS on a pistol.  Not only will it sit higher, you no longer have BUIS if the optic fails or the battery dies.


----------

